# Is this combination worth overclocking



## cynosure (Apr 11, 2007)

To all the guys who have OCd their PCs:
Maybe next month I will be buying a new PC (If i get into a nice clg with CS stream) and will overclock it, is this combination worth overclocking????

E6300 (2MB L2 cache 1.86Ghz 1066MHz FSB) Rs.8900 
Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 Rs.9000 (Tom's Hardware wale used this)
250 GB SATAII Rs.3400
Kingston 667Mhz 2x1 GB Rs.8000
Zebronics 8800GTS 320MB Rs.19500 (Can I overclock this???)
L.G. 15" CRT 500G Rs.3700 (Saving money here )
16 X L.G. Rs.1600
Creative Inspire 2.1 Rs.1800 (Saving money here too)
Cooler Master 500W SMPS Rs.3200
Zebronics Elegance Cabinet Rs.1550
Microtech 600VA Rs.1800 (Here too )

This adds upto 62450

You guys are a big fan of 8800GTS etc, so which is better: A Zebronics 8800 GTS 320MB or XFX 7900GT 256MB????

Also can I use Kingston 667Mhz RAM(overclocked of course) if I OC my processor to maybe 2.8 or 3.0 GHz??? 

Next, Will OC the Gigabyte MB give the same performance as the ASUS P5B-Dlx????


----------



## Edburg (Apr 11, 2007)

I am sorry to sya but why the hell would u buy such an awesome graphic card and others but never see them in its full glory by purchasing a lousy monitor ??? 

My experience is that its better to have good display than good computer

And yes DS3 and P5B Dlx are simialr in overclocking levels but Asus one has inbuilt wifi and firewire ports and i think Raid too over the Ds3 and costs about 2-3k more.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 11, 2007)

The Gigabyte DS3 doesn't have firewire and it has issues with Micron D9 memory that can't be fixed, the DS3 presently has a bug with D9s, which prevents it from getting any further than the 450.

Asus has been tried here within members group  & works like a charm. I am runnng it at 472 stable.

U surely need a separate heatsink aircooler or water cooler else u wont be able to run Oced since temp  go too high.



> You guys are a big fan of 8800GTS etc, so which is better: A Zebronics 8800 GTS 320MB or XFX 7900GT 256MB????


This sounds stupid to me that for a 15inch CRT u are going  for such a high end graphic card.


----------



## assasin (Apr 11, 2007)

spend a little more cash and get a widescreen lcd


----------



## cynosure (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey guys
And i thought that monitor doesnt matter at all!!!!

So is there any other way by which I can cut my price by about 2K, Coz I think I will have to decrease my RAM to 1.5GB  coz I wanna buy that 800MHz RAM for better OC. Is there any other possible solution to keep my budget within 62~63K and get a LCD, and all other hardware written up there (RAM=1.5GB)???

Thank God I have a student version of Windows XP or else I wud have to shell out 6000 more bucks!!!

And yes, In that GFX card query, I asked if the Zebronics card will give me better performance than the XFX card coz I dont want to shell out more money for about 2 years. 
And does anybody here has an idea what will be the possible price of the E6300 after intel slash the prices on april 19th?


----------



## Ch@0s (Apr 11, 2007)

The 455FSB bug no longer exists on DS3. To do justice to a 8800GTS, get atleast a 19" widescreen.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 11, 2007)

Why do u need such high end card,
do u game?, if not spare urself & get 19inch widescreen & xfx 7600GS  card or even lower model for 5000/-

Price slash will be aroud 25-30% I guess but it will take another 2 months before it becomes applicable here in India.

Either get 1gb ram to run in single channel mode or get 2x512mb ram in dual channel mode (faster) or buy 2gb of ram.
1.5 wont do justice.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes I used to game, till 2 years back. I am gonna start afresh . So I think I will get 1 GB ram(I really just dont like this figure '1'). 

Will the lastest and the upcoming games run with 1 GB ram (with 8800 ofcourse) or if I try installing Vista on 1 GB(this is just a fantasy, most probably i will use XPSP2), will the hardware be able to control the game as well as the OS(they say 2GB for better performance)???


----------



## assasin (Apr 11, 2007)

^^^  dood i'm running Vista in my config (see signature) and i'm running the latest games (Infernal,S.T.A.L.K.E.R etc) @ 1280x1024 resolution with good frame rates under Vista.
ur rig will just rip thru the games in watever OS u install.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't think crysis will support 1gb memory on vista it will require at least 1.5gb memory.


----------



## assasin (Apr 11, 2007)

when CRYSIS comes i'll deal with it.anywayz i'm upgrading my pc next month.then i'll get another 1GB stick.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 12, 2007)

Here comes the pain. I will be buying comp. next month when all my exams are over. I dont know much bout crysis but as you guys say its mem hungry then I think 1GB ram will screw that game and all other upcoming games as those will need more than 1GB ram. Hell!!! 
But Ranjan says that 1.5GB ram "wont do any justice" should I go ahead with the 667MHz 2GB ram then????? 

@ranjan/chaos
If I somehow use 667MHz ram then what peak speed can I get from my processor E6300 after OC????

And can I do justice to my gfx card by getting a 17" monitor, 19" will be out of my budget which is 63K max.
And I read that the widescreens are cheaper than the corresponding non-widescreen(I dont know what are they called) LCDs, so will a 19" widescreen will be cheaper than the 17" nonwidescreen ones?? or even if they have approx same cost then I can think of buying the widescreen.

I think of buying BenQ's FP71e+ 17", anybody using it??? 
Toms hardware brand it a good monitor for games, but they have loads of technical things written over there which i dont understand!!!


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 12, 2007)

The best advice would be build up ur system step by step

Go for 1GB as of now, upgrade later to 2 Gb later this will take u to dual channel mode as of now u run 1gb in single channel mode.

1.5 will have trouble in dual channel, for dual channel the ram should be a paired ram of same config.

either  go for 667 which can OC to 2.4 orgo for 800 which can Oc to 3.4 but remember u need a gud cooler before u think OC to that speed, dont know which part of India u live but here in delhi I cant run OC now as the temp goes too high.

Problem in ur approach is that u want every thing best in ur budget.................better would be plan & build system in parts so within 6-8 months u can have what u want rather than trying everything for just now in ur budget.


----------



## assasin (Apr 12, 2007)

do wat ranjan 2001 suggested.its ur best bet.
even i'm doing that,i'll be selling off my mobo,proccy,ram and gfx card sometime next week and go in for a C2D based config.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 12, 2007)

I live in NCR, the temp is quite high here too. Actually I want everything best because I dont want to spend more money in the near future coz my father wont let me do that. He's not a technical guy and will say that recently you upgraded your PC, why are you doing it again and things like that. 
So my funda is to get a nice comp once and for at least 2 years.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 12, 2007)

then increase ur budget now & go for it, if not then atlaest say to ur dad the revised budget but say  u wont buy all at one go since he prices are high now....................that way u can upgrade in future for lesser cost......................or wait for 6 months then buy the quadra core processors.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 13, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> To all the guys who have OCd their PCs:
> Maybe next month I will be buying a new PC (If i get into a nice clg with CS stream) and will overclock it, is this combination worth overclocking????
> 
> *E6300 (2MB L2 cache 1.86Ghz 1066MHz FSB)* Rs.8900
> ...



change ur CPU to E4300 .. then u can surely hit 3 GHz with ddr2-667 ram .. for a E6300 to hit 3 GHz u'll need ddr2-800 modules ..

About the 8800GTS , the GPU is fine .. but not a 320 MB frame buffer .. even current games like STALKER , CoH etc. etc. fully utilize 512 MB vram , so even though u'll get good fps , ur gameplay will be full of stutters ..

And about the mobo .. get the DS3P .. the performance diff. will hardly be noticeable in actual cases ...


----------



## Edburg (Apr 13, 2007)

yes its better to buy E4300 - 1.8 GHz (200*9) instead of the E6300 -1.86 GHz (266*7) .

So for 667 MHz DDR2 Ram E4300 can go upto 333*9=3GHz or even higher as most 667 MHz Ram can go higher than their rated speed by loosening the timings.

For E6300 for the same Ram 333*7=2.33 GHz and higher.

But u'll loose virtualization technoilogy by going to E4300 but who needs that for a home PC.

And regarding the 320 MB,its enough for lower resolutions as u are getting 17 or 19" monitor only.But as u move to higher resolutions and AA and anisotropic filtering and more textures,you'll need more Graphic memory.


----------



## assasin (Apr 13, 2007)

Edburg said:
			
		

> And regarding the 320 MB,its enough for lower resolutions as u are getting 17 or 19" monitor only.But as u move to higher resolutions and AA and anisotropic filtering and more textures,you'll need more Graphic memory.


 
if only gfx cards provided ram slots to add additional ram......


----------



## Edburg (Apr 14, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> if only gfx cards provided ram slots to add additional ram......



Yes that would be great if they do so but those are different RAM type than the ones we use in our sys.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 14, 2007)

But I am buying the latest gfx card, doesnt it matter even a little bit????
So should I get XFX 7950GT 512MB??? Will it be a future proof card???
It has no hardware support for DX10, so is this gonna screw up the performance???

*www.tech2.com/india/reviews/graphics/zebronics-8800gts-320mb/4652/0

^^These guys say that the 320MB version gives the same performance (at lower resolution) as the 640MB version.

Also the E4300 has 800MHz FSB, isnt it gonna be a bit slow???



> But u'll loose virtualization technoilogy by going to E4300 but who needs that for a home PC.



Whats dat???

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54302&page=2

^^ In this thread aravind tells that the 5600+ gives a performance equal to or better than most of the C2D procs. What do you guys suggest???
Is an AMD based comp. gud for Gaming?


----------



## darklord (Apr 14, 2007)

^^ C2D is fast,overclocks well too.But switching to C2D proves expensive.Problem being unavailability of decent boards at a reasonable price.

AMD X2 is fast enough,it might be slow compared to C2D but overall it is pretty fast enough.Latest Brisbane core X2 overclock nicely.Boards are also cheap and plenty of variety.Most importantly X2 is dirt cheap.

Your call what to buy.Dont buy that 7950GT now,its last generation card,not worth it.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 14, 2007)

But I need to play latest games, guys here are saying that the 8800GTS 320MB wont be able to handle the upcoming games due to its limited memory!! And the 640MB one is out of my budget. What should I do???
And what about the price cuts on AMD procs.?? When will it be applicable in INdia.


----------



## darklord (Apr 14, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> But I need to play latest games, guys here are saying that the 8800GTS 320MB wont be able to handle the upcoming games due to its limited memory!! And the 640MB one is out of my budget. What should I do???
> And what about the price cuts on AMD procs.?? When will it be applicable in INdia.



Price cuts are already applicable in India.You think 7950GT is goin to sail you through latest games ? Dude wake up !
8800 320MB is a fast card,as long as you dont need idiotic resolutions,buffer isnt gonna cause any problems.
Its when at high resolutions and high quality that the buffer is filled to brim,not otherwise.Which monitor BTW ?


----------



## cynosure (Apr 14, 2007)

BenQ 17'' FP71E+


----------



## darklord (Apr 14, 2007)

See...you have a 17" 
Its known that ppl with Monitors upto 19" arent gonna see the 320MB card bottleneck ever.Cos you cant go beyond a certain resolution.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 14, 2007)

Well , if the game uses >320 MB VRam then it'll be a bottleneck .. games like GRAW , Company of Heroes and Stalker use over 512 MB Vram even at 1280*1024 ...


----------



## Ch@0s (Apr 15, 2007)

^^LOL there's always system memory... the 8800GTS 320MB is a really good card... It'll absolutely murder all DX9 cards with 512MB memory other than the x1900 series.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 15, 2007)

And guys the AMD system is cheap and gud. 
If I get AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ with a decent mobo and 8800GTS 320,  2GB 667MHz ram, will it give a nice performance for years to come?????
The AMD is cheaper in everyway and I am getting 2.8Ghz for bout 9K, way less than the C2D of the same speed.

*www23.tomshardware.com/cpu.html
^^This link (I got it from this forum only;from the price stickies;posted by blacklight) shows that the 6000+ and 5600+ give gud performance, equal to and sometimes better than that of E6600 and E6700. Whatsay???

The decent mobo I am talking bout is Asus M2N-E.

I read the reviews from newegg.com; the reviews are mixed!!!
So what do you guys think about the board??


----------



## Goten (Apr 15, 2007)

Get a LCD.

Wat are u saving money for.

Its like buying a Xbox360 with no HDTV.

Peace~~~!


----------



## cynosure (Apr 15, 2007)

@Goten:: I never talked bout LCDs or CRTs!!! I am going to buy a 17" LCD anyways.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 15, 2007)

Ch@0s said:
			
		

> ^^LOL there's always system memory... the 8800GTS 320MB is a really good card... It'll absolutely murder all DX9 cards with 512MB memory other than the x1900 series.



Look here :

*www.guru3d.com/article/Videocards/420/11/



> You either hate or love this game, me personally I can't get enough of it.  I have played it to the end and then started all over again. Now this game is as far as I'm concerned a typical next-gen game, it relies heavily on large and high-quality textures and the fact that we have only 320 MB is hurting performance heavily.
> 
> This is a massive drawback that you need to consider. I honest to God wish that the cards tested today would have had 512MB at default. Compare the results with the 640 MB version of the GTS. That's how important having enough memory is with titles like these.



The 7950GT running at stock beats the 8800GTS 320 MB oc'ed at 1600*1200



> The 320MB model itself compared to 640 Mb then. See on one side we have the sheer power of 96 shader cores in the graphics processor  to show off some really impressive stuff; yet on the other side as soon as you hit a high resolution you'll hit a wall as the amount of memory is holding you back. It's like buying an Aston Martin to drive around tight city streets. You can't use all it's power in higher resolutions.



And go through the forums ... u'll have loads of people using a 320M 8800GTS complaining about stutters during gaming , specially in games likes Stalker , and try running Oblivion with QTP3 with just 320 MB ,.,,


----------



## cynosure (Apr 15, 2007)

^^^Holy ****.
What the hell should I do now?????

If I run all my games at a resolution of 1280x1024/1280x960 then will I get a decent performance??

This is a real pain in the ass... You spend a whole lot of money on the latest gfx card and all you get is **** in return.

Tell me guys, this forum has really blew the hell outta me!!!
I cant buy the latest DX10 supported card with 512MB ram!!! It will cost a bomb.

PS: I mean the guru 3D forum!!!

*www.guru3d.com/article/Videocards/420/15/



> But (and I stated this before) the majority of gamers out there are still on an LCD screen at 1280x1024 or 1600x1200. And for you guys this card means bang for your bucks. If you aim at a higher resolutions then definitely go for the 640 model, or even better the delicious 768 MB GTX.
> 
> There's another thing to bare in mind though, upcoming games that require massive amounts of texture memory could form an issue. A good example in our test run was GRAW; the GTS 640 MB model performed way better on all levels thanks to the fact it had enough memory. With upcoming DX10 titles like Crysis I'm not really sure just yet what the effect of 320 MB memory is.


----------



## darklord (Apr 15, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> ^^^Holy ****.
> What the hell should I do now?????
> 
> If I run all my games at a resolution of 1280x1024/1280x960 then will I get a decent performance??
> ...


If you are confused, settle with a low endcard for now.When R600 series launches and more DX10 parts are available in the market,get the card which gives you best bang for the buck


----------



## Edburg (Apr 15, 2007)

At ur kind of resolutions the 320 MB is enough for current top games but not sure of future.Unless u go for very high antialiasing and anisotropic filtering and large textures games will run equally good as compared to higher memory ones.

I think its better to wait a month or so as the mid range Nvidia 8 series cards are about to launch this week and AMD/ATI R600 series are going to launch in about a month which some say will be very competitve in prices and higher performance.

So definitely some card with 512 MB will arrive with equally or better performance.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 15, 2007)

The future games like Crysis and the recent heavy games dont demand a very heavy system, I think the game will run fine on the specs given by me.

*www.crysis-online.com/Information/System Requirements/



> *For Crysis
> CPU: *Dual-core CPU (Athlon X2/Pentium D)
> *Graphics: *Nvidia 7600 or ATI X1600 Pro (SM 3.0) or DX10 equivalent
> *RAM: *1.5GB+
> ...




*www.ecgnetwork.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=18789
*www.ghostrecon.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=28051&st=0



> For G.R.A.W.
> Computer: Pentium IV of 2Ghz or the equivalent (2.8Ghz recommended)
> Memory: 512MB RAM (1024Mb recommended)
> Operating System: Windows 2000/XP
> ...



*www.stalker-game.com/en/?page=faq#q85


> AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+ or Intel Core 2 Duo, 1Gb RAM, 3D Hardware Accelerator  Card Required - 100% DirectXR 9.0c compatible 256MB  (Geforce 7800, for example).


----------

